# Me and naes met in person!! :)



## Virgo

Met a SAS member in person. I'm from New Jersey and I met my friend Sean ( @naes ) in person on Thanksgiving Day in Florida. First of all I love Florida. I want to live there one day. When I went they were having the "Turkey Derby" or whatever in Daytona Beach and the streets were crazy with people and everyone checking out amazing cars. I love the beach and love the weather.

I arrived in Florida with my relatives on Thursday afternoon on vacation. They were extremely pissed off at me that I was going to meet an online friend, even though I'm an adult. They thought I was going to literally get killed. Had I come here with my own car and whatnot, I absolutely would have ditched them. They are my way back home, however. Anyway, Sean came to my hotel and they made me introduce him to them before I left. But not before *I* met him first, alone, which was really important to me. I didn't tell them I did that. I was so nervous, but ran up and gave him a huge hug!! So, introducing my relatives-- my relatives are severely insane and they were very very rude to him. (SORRY SEAN)

Okay so it was a rocky start. Thanks fam -_- Anyway we get the hell out of there and hit the beach. It was amazing. We drank on the beach and had it all to ourselves. We talked and I got super tipsy, maybe a little drunk; it was awesome. Afterwards we drove around and found a place to eat that was open on Thanksgiving. After that we chilled out until he had to take me back. I had a curfew and was only allowed to see him for one day. (How embarrassing is it to be saying that at 22 years old? I hate my family -_-)

Amazing day. You're the man, Sean. You made me so happy spending time with you.  :heart

I'm coming back for him in January. BY MYSELF.

The end!!

(Okay, now we need to make an 18+ version of this story. LOL)


----------



## Kevin001

Oh wow congrats. Yeah post that 18+ version. :laugh:


----------



## TryingMara

Very cool! Sounds like it went well overall. It's nice to meet someone after chatting for awhile.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Naes.. Sean backwards
mind = blown

That's really awesome! I'm sure it'll be 10x better in January ;D


----------



## Darktower776

That's awesome. I'm happy for both of you and glad you had a good time.


----------



## 0blank0

That's truly exciting stuff! I want to do this!


----------



## Virgo

LOL HE HAD TO POINT IT OUT TO ME TOO

MIND BLOWN ALSO

It will be even better.      I'm trying to stay for a good week this time. He said he will pay half my plane ticket which helps my broke arse ^o^

Thanks so far everyone!!!!!


----------



## sad1231234

Thats great!


----------



## Excaliber

Good stuff! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## naes

atheism said:


> met a sas member in person. I'm from new jersey and i met my friend sean ( @naes ) in person on thanksgiving day in florida. First of all i love florida. I want to live there one day. When i went they were having the "turkey derby" or whatever in daytona beach and the streets were crazy with people and everyone checking out amazing cars. I love the beach and love the weather.
> 
> I arrived in florida with my relatives on thursday afternoon on vacation. They were extremely pissed off at me that i was going to meet an online friend, even though i'm an adult. They thought i was going to literally get killed. Had i come here with my own car and whatnot, i absolutely would have ditched them. They are my way back home, however. Anyway, sean came to my hotel and they made me introduce him to them before i left. But not before *i* met him first, alone, which was really important to me. I didn't tell them i did that. I was so nervous, but ran up and gave him a huge hug!! So, introducing my relatives-- my relatives are severely insane and they were very very rude to him. (sorry sean)
> 
> okay so it was a rocky start. Thanks fam -_- anyway we get the hell out of there and hit the beach. It was amazing. We drank on the beach and had it all to ourselves. We talked and i got super tipsy, maybe a little drunk; it was awesome. Afterwards we drove around and found a place to eat that was open on thanksgiving. After that we chilled out until he had to take me back. I had a curfew and was only allowed to see him for one day. (how embarrassing is it to be saying that at 22 years old? I hate my family -_-)
> 
> amazing day. You're the man, sean. You made me so happy spending time with you.  :heart
> 
> i'm coming back for him in january. by myself.
> 
> the end!!
> 
> (okay, now we need to make an 18+ version of this story. Lol)


<3 <3 <3


----------



## naes

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Naes.. Sean backwards
> mind = blown
> 
> That's really awesome! I'm sure it'll be 10x better in January ;D


Woah, I hadn't even noticed, crazy right? Jk lol xD


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> <3 <3 <3


Your mood is "hot"? Ughhhhhhhhhh I wish I was still in Florida ;-; Too cold here


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Your mood is "hot"? Ughhhhhhhhhh I wish I was still in Florida ;-; Too cold here


I just liked the emoji


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Your mood is "hot"? Ughhhhhhhhhh I wish I was still in Florida ;-; Too cold here


Here, i will change it for you.


----------



## naes

loooool


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> Here, i will change it for you.


:O ops :love2

Ahhhhh you know what I'll change it too hehehehehehe :love


----------



## Andre

Congratulations @naes and @Atheism. It always makes me happy to see people meeting through SAS.


----------



## flyingMint

Awwww congrats to you both


----------



## naes

Rufus said:


> Congratulations @naes and @Atheism. It always makes me happy to see people meeting through SAS.


tysm


----------



## farfegnugen

good times  Congratulations to you both.

Hey, can I hitch a ride to Florida? jk


----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Just Lurking

Pictures


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Awesome stuff, hope it was good fun. 

Feel free to keep the 18+ version to yourself though. lol


----------



## Virgo

Thanks everyone !! 

@Just Lurking We didn't take that many believe it or not but here's our favorite pic 










@Post__Punk__Proclivity Yeah I know haha. I was only kidding. Even if I would post an 18+ version it would be where it belongs, in the adults-only forum 

EDIT: P.S. We are skyping atm ^_^


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Atheism said:


> Thanks everyone !!
> 
> @Just Lurking We didn't take that many believe it or not but here's our favorite pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Post Punk Proclivity Yeah I know haha. I was only kidding. Even if I would post an 18+ version it would be where it belongs, in the adults-only forum
> 
> EDIT: P.S. We are skyping atm ^_^


I just died from too much cuteness.


----------



## gunner21

Atheism said:


> Thanks everyone !!
> 
> @Just Lurking We didn't take that many believe it or not but here's our favorite pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Post Punk Proclivity Yeah I know haha. I was only kidding. Even if I would post an 18+ version it would be where it belongs, in the adults-only forum
> 
> EDIT: P.S. We are skyping atm ^_^


----------



## naes

gunner21 said:


>


LOL xD


----------



## Just Lurking

Atheism said:


> Thanks everyone !!
> 
> @*Just Lurking* We didn't take that many believe it or not but here's our favorite pic


Great picture, you guys.

Wish you well for January's meetup


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah cute pic....good luck with future meets.


----------



## Virgo

Wooooo plane ticket booked to Orlando on December 31st early in the morning!! A whole week


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> Wooooo plane ticket booked to Orlando on December 31st early in the morning!! A whole week


Not if i tie you up and don't let you leave!


----------



## Virgo

naes said:


> Not if i tie you up and don't let you leave!


omg don't say that in front of my aunt or cousin LOL I DON'T WANNA THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## MCHB

So much awesomeness! :grin2:


----------



## a degree of freedom

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## meepie

Congrats, you guys look cute together!


----------



## Dissipated

Cute,this warms my heart and gives me a little hope.


----------



## 552569

Oh how sweet. Y'all are too cute. Congratulations and good luck! <3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

So February is the wedding? Noted.  

Cue parents throwing a tanty.  

But seriously it's awesome.


----------



## naes

ANX1 said:


> So February is the wedding? Noted.
> 
> Cue parents throwing a tanty.
> 
> But seriously it's awesome.


lol doubt it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

naes said:


> lol doubt it.


Who knows.


----------



## nbar

This warms my cold black heart


----------

